# teres major



## steve1949 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have been tasked with preparing a buffet dinner for 400 members of the beach club where I work

I was going to use hanger steak as my primary protein until my U.S. Foods sales rep suggested I look into Teres Major as a better & more cost effective alternative.

Can anyone give me some info on it?

Thank you!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Similar in taste, texture, and tenderness to a tenderloin.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I love me the bageebies outta hanger steak ... but the trim-out for enough to feed 400 people will be no fun at all. ... That being said, I'm not familiar with teres major, but I'd probably still go with it. Ready-to-go pre-trimmed hanger is not at all cheap.


----------



## steve1949 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a supplier in my area that will trim them out so as to provide you with "net weight" amounts.

how much "net weight" should I order for 400 ppl & how do you prepare it?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never used teres major, but from what I've seen, you grill it up just like and other steak. I would season it my standard way, let it sit for a while then grill it up. I trim-out hangers very closely. That makes me rather slow. +/- 70% is just garbage, the other 30% can be kept and ground into a very mice burger meat. Since I have no grinder I cut that 30% down as much as I can. All in all we're not talking lots of meat, I'm just a geek.

Steak for 2
in a large salad bowl:
1 healthy splash each of olive oil and worcestershire sauce. 
1 teaspoon each of "Webbers Veggie Grill" and "Chicago Steak" seasons


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

They are also similar to tenderloin in weight and configuration, They weigh 8-10#. I would marinate whole, grill whole, finish in oven, rest , slice, hotel pan, sauce, put on buffet line.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... More education. LOL. 8-10lbs. WOW. We're not talking "dinner for 2" I guess.


----------



## beachchef22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually, they're small, maybe a pound each....Look like little footballs.....Some silverskin to take off, minimal trim if you have decent knife skills....But seasoned properly and seared/grilled...every bit as good as tenderloin IMHO....Especially on a buffet....

Chef Tony P


----------



## beachchef22 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Chef Tony is correct, they are quite small and narrow and as a bonus, unevenly sized. They need to be trimmed of silver skin and I could only get one to two "steaks" from each one because of the narrow tips. Best sliced on the bias like hangar for maximum use of product.


----------

